# BSA Archery Merit Badge



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

AT Community,

The below are some options for the shoot to score [recurve /longbow] portion of the Boy Scout Archery Merit Badge. My boy got his merit badge last year, and I didn't pay attention to it much because he's been shooting since 5 years old and walked through it. I'm not an adult leader in the scouts and don't want to bother the local JOAD people. Hope you can help.

Anyway, a couple of boys in the Troop have not passed their shoot for score portions for the badge recently and I have offered to mentor them.

Can you please advise me what targets and ranges are necessary for the below:


1. An NFAA field round of 14 targets and make a score of 60 points
2. A BSA Scout field round of 14 targets and make a score of 80 points
3. A Junior 900 round and make a score of 180 points
4. An FITA/USA Archery indoor round I and make a score of 80 points
5. An NFAA indoor round and make a score of 50 points

I have no idea what the differences are. 

The requirements go on to say:

(The indoor rounds may be shot outdoors if this is more convenient.)

OR
Shooting 30 arrows in five-arrow ends at an 80-centimeter (32-inch) five-color target at 10 yards and using the 10 scoring regions, make a score of 150.

Thanks


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Get a copy of the merit badge pamphlet at your local Scout Shop. It has all the details.

Most Scouts earn the badge at summer camp, and at least in my council, it is shot with the last option.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

The above quote is from the pamphlet. I just needed to understand what the differences were among the options.

I've figured out.

Thanks.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Farfal East said:


> AT Community,
> Can you please advise me what targets and ranges are necessary for the below:
> 
> 1. An NFAA field round of 14 targets and make a score of 60 points
> ...


NFAA 14-target Field Round includes targets at the following distances and faces:
Four arrows at each of these single-position targets
15, 20, 25, 30 yards at 35cm diameter target
45, 45, 50 yards at 50cm diameter target
66, 60, 65 yards at 65cm diameter target

PLUS the following walk-up targets:
35', 30', 25', 20' at a four 20cm faces in a column
45, 40, 35, 30 yards at a 50cm face
80, 70, 60, 50 yards at a 65cm face

Plus the following "fan" shot
35, 35, 35, 35 yards at a 50cm face.

That's a total of 14 targets.

Youth (age 12-14) shoot a little shorter.
Replace the 55y shot with 40y
Replace the 60y shot with 45y
Replace the 65y shot with 50y
Replace the 80y walk-up with four arrows at 50y

See the NFAA Constitution on the NFAA website www.nfaausa.com in the "Documents" section.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

Thx

closed


----------

